# Fischereischein nicht verlängert



## Fliegenfänger (8. März 2006)

Hallo Leute,

hat jemand eine Ahnung was los ist, wenn man den Fischereischein nicht verlängert hat? Verfällt der bei Unterbrechung oder muß man bei der Verlängerung rückwirkend nachzahlen? Kann man auch ein Jahr aussetzen?
Ich habe nämlich gerade festgestellt daß meiner abgelaufen ist. Beim Kauf meiner Jahreskarte für dieses Jahr wollte niemand die Rückseite sehen.....

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------



## Mr. Lepo (8. März 2006)

*AW: Fischereischein nicht verlängert*

Hi Fliegenfänger,
mir ist das vor einigen jahren auch mal passiert. Ich musste dann nen komplett neuen Schein incl. Spassfoto machen lassen obwohl ja eigendlich auf dem alten nur ein Stempel/ Unterschrift druf gebraucht hätte. |gr: |kopfkrat 
Aber nee dat muss ja dann auch noch wat kosten. Ging aber alles fix...... die Dame vom Amt war so nett und hat mir dann alles am gleichen Tag noch fertig zu machen. #t |supergri


Gruß Dietmar


----------



## honeybee (8. März 2006)

*AW: Fischereischein nicht verlängert*

Jan.....das kommt immer drauf an wie lange du überfällig bist......

Wie lange ist er denn schon abgelaufen?


----------



## Fliegenfänger (8. März 2006)

*AW: Fischereischein nicht verlängert*

Der war nur gültig bis 31.12.05.
Zwischen Weihnachten u. Silvester wollte ich ihn verlängern lassen, da war aber nur so ein Blödmann im Rathaus der mir nicht helfen konnte. Dann hatte ich vergessen nochmal hinzugehen.

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------



## Fliegenfänger (8. März 2006)

*AW: Fischereischein nicht verlängert*

@Honeybee

Hallo Jana,

wer ist das eigentlich auf Deinem neuen Bild?

Gruß Jan


----------



## Knurrhahn (8. März 2006)

*AW: Fischereischein nicht verlängert*

Ist kein Problem.
Meinen Sohn ist das gleich passiert.
Hat 2 Jahre ausgesetzt und bekommt ihn nächste Woche wieder.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## honeybee (8. März 2006)

*AW: Fischereischein nicht verlängert*

Jan...das ist mein Hamster *gg*

Also wegen den paar Monaten gibts keine Probleme. Ist wie beim TÜV dann.......zahlst den vollen Jahresbeitrag


----------



## Klaus S. (8. März 2006)

*AW: Fischereischein nicht verlängert*

Hallo Fliegenfänger,
keine Ahnung wo du herkommst aber in Berlin braucht man sich nur die Jahresmarke holen und klebt sie selber ein. Dafür kostet sie wohl auch 21,-€.


----------



## Sxxlflx (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fischereischein nicht verlängert*

21,- €? ich zahle für den fischereischein knapp 10,- euro...


----------



## FischAndy1980 (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fischereischein nicht verlängert*

ich lass mir meinen Fischereischein alle 5 Jahre verlängern,für die nächsten 5 Jahre.Das spart die rennerei Jährlich zur Unteren Fischereibehörde und ne menge Geld 5 Jahres verlängerung kostete vor 4Jahren noch 40Euro(80DM).Ende diesen Jahres muss ich ihn wieder verlängern lassen gehn.Mal gucken ob die den auch teurer gemacht haben;+ :r Mich würds nicht wundern#d 

PS.Hatte gehört,es gibt nicht mehr die blauen Papierscheine in zukunft?Sondern neuerdings Plastikkarten???;+ #c Hab es nur gehört,obs stimmt weiss ich nicht.Wäre über nen Tip,sehr dankbar!


----------



## Knispel (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fischereischein nicht verlängert*

Hier ist es besser, 77 Euro und du hast einen auf Lebzeit


----------



## Seebaer (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fischereischein nicht verlängert*

Verrückt was für einen Fischereischein in Bayern verlangt wird.
Anscheins brauchen sie Geld

http://www.fischerpruefung.de/index.htm?/kosten_fischereischein.htm


----------



## Fliegenfänger (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fischereischein nicht verlängert*

Leider wohne ich in Bayern. Vielleicht wandere ich mal kurz zu Knispel nach Bremen aus u. hole mir einen auf Lebenszeit. Vor einigen Jahren hat mir die Stadt mal einen auf Lebenszeit angeboten, die wollten damals etwa 800 DM.
Ich frag mich nur was ist wenn dieser Schuldenstaat mit seinen Schuldenkommunen den Bach runter geht. Ob die neuen Herrscher dann noch der alte Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit interessiert? Lange wird es bis zum Zusammenbruch wohl nicht mehr dauern.

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------



## esox_105 (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fischereischein nicht verlängert*

Ich habe 2001 für meinen Fischereischein 50 DM bezahlt, und der ist lebenslang gültig  * .*


----------



## FischAndy1980 (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fischereischein nicht verlängert*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe 2001 für meinen Fischereischein 50 DM bezahlt, und der ist lebenslang gültig  * .*


 
Du kannst es gut haben...


Warum aber sind die Preise dafür nur so verschieden und manchmal recht unverschämt überteuert? ;+


----------



## webby234 (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fischereischein nicht verlängert*

Das Problem an der Sache ist, das es Ländersache ist. Jedes Land kann sich einen Beitrag aussuchen.
Ich hab vor zwei Jahren 30€ für Lebenslänglich bezahlt. Leute, ab nach Niedersachsen.


----------



## Knispel (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fischereischein nicht verlängert*



			
				Fliegenfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Leider wohne ich in Bayern. Vielleicht wandere ich mal kurz zu Knispel nach Bremen aus u. hole mir einen auf Lebenszeit. Vor einigen Jahren hat mir die Stadt mal einen auf Lebenszeit angeboten, die wollten damals etwa 800 DM.
> Ich frag mich nur was ist wenn dieser Schuldenstaat mit seinen Schuldenkommunen den Bach runter geht. Ob die neuen Herrscher dann noch der alte Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit interessiert? Lange wird es bis zum Zusammenbruch wohl nicht mehr dauern.
> 
> Gruß Fliegenfänger



Auch da haben die Bayern ein "P" ( zumindest für uns ) vorgesetzt. Wenn ich als Tourist nach Bayern komme und bei Euch fischen möchte , habe ich kein Problem. Verlege ich aber meinen 1. Wohnsitz nach Bayern, darf ich alles neu machen. Unsere Sportfischerprüfung wird hier vom Verband abgenommen, in Bayern ist sie staatlich und wird denn nicht mehr anerkannt. Genauso wie der Fischereischein, welcher umgeschrieben werden muss. Ich bin ausgebildeter Gewässerwart und habe bis vor einigen Jahren selber Gewässerwarte über den verband aus und weitergebildet. Auch das würde in Bayern nicht mehr anerkannt, da auch diese Ausbildung dort staatlich ist,  würde ich dort meinen 1. Wohnsitz haben .ich müsste alles neu machen, obwohl ich mit den dortigen Ausbildern fachlich wohl auf einer Stufe stehe. Kurz gesagt, ich setze mich hin in den Lehrgang und fange wie ein "Beginner" wieder ganz neu mit der Sportfischerprüfung an ( natürlich auch mit sämtlich anfallenden Gebühren )....Typisch deutsche Behörden.


----------



## urmel23 (9. März 2006)

*AW: Fischereischein nicht verlängert*

Da ich zu den Sesselpfurzern gehöre und in so einem Laden arbeite wo es diese tollen Marken gibt hier ein kurzes Statement (bezieht sich nur auf Schleswig-Holstein).

Kosten 10 Euro / Jahr

Die Ausgabestellen sind angehalten nur für 1 Jahr die Marken auszugeben, da derzeit die Preise fast jedes Jahr angehoben werden.

Von den 10 Euro bekommt die Verwaltung 2 Euro und der Rest geht an die Landeskasse. Die Einnahmen sollen lt. Auskunft meines Kollegen dann den Anglern (z.B. über den Landessportfischerverband) wieder zu guten kommen.

Was das Verlängern angeht ist das zumindest bei uns in der Verwaltung kein Problem. Mein Vater hat seinen seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr beklebten Angelschein ohne Probleme verlängert bekommen.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## barta (11. März 2006)

*AW: Fischereischein nicht verlängert*

war auch ein oder 2 jahre überfällig und hab nu nen neuen schein...war aber auch besser, wegen dem foto


----------



## Breamhunter (11. März 2006)

*AW: Fischereischein nicht verlängert*



			
				webby234 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem an der Sache ist, das es Ländersache ist. Jedes Land kann sich einen Beitrag aussuchen.
> Ich hab vor zwei Jahren 30€ für Lebenslänglich bezahlt. Leute, ab nach Niedersachsen.


 Ich habe vor 18 Jahren 10,-DM für lebenslänglich bezahlt:q Kostet mittlerweile glaube 50,-Euros.#d


----------



## banane1234 (11. März 2006)

*AW: Fischereischein nicht verlängert*

Mein Fischereischein wurde 18 Jahre nicht verlängert.War aber noch gültig.
Also Stempel drauf 10 euro und es geht wieder los.


----------

